# Logan 400 Motor Pulley Diameter



## John Hasler (Nov 30, 2014)

I need the diameter(s) for the LB-101 motor pulley for a Logan400 (not the bore size).  It appears from the parts list that it was a dual pulley.  I would particularly like to know the diameter of the smaller of the two.


----------



## mjhenks (Dec 1, 2014)

John.

Are you talking about the one on the actual motor right?  (Don't have access to the parts book right now)  I am not sure my Logan 400 has the original motor pulley on it but i will take a look for you.  

Matthew


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 1, 2014)

mjhenks said:


> John.
> 
> Are you talking about the one on the actual motor right?



Yes.  Mine does not have the original pulley.



> I am not sure my Logan 400 has the original motor pulley on it but i will take a look for you.
> 
> Matthew



The pulley on my motor is 3.325".  I measured the actual speed (75RPM, should be 55RPM) at the slowest configuration and reverse-engineered it, adjusting for belt thickness and how deep in each pulley the belts ride.  Came up with 2.44" so the original must have been a nominal 2.5".

Thanks.


----------



## mjhenks (Dec 1, 2014)

Got it.  Not sure i can help then.  I do not think mine is original.  It has four steps on a dayton motor.  

The pulley on the jack shaft has two steps but they are much larger than that.  




I recently figured out that after adding a QCBG to my Logan 400 that my motor is underpowered so i think my pulley diameters may be hurting me there.  Would like to find out what you learn as far as the original diameter goes.

Sorry i could not help.

Matthew


----------



## John Hasler (Dec 1, 2014)

mjhenks said:


> Got it.  Not sure i can help then.  I do not think mine is original.  It has four steps on a dayton motor.
> 
> The pulley on the jack shaft has two steps but they are much larger than that.
> 
> ...



According to my manuals the original had a two-step pulley on the motor.  I calculate that the smaller must have been about 2.5" and the larger about 6.5".

If I ever find out the correct values I'll post them.  The Logan site gives pulley sizes for some of their other lathes but mentions the 400 only by saying that it was not the same as the others.

I'm probably going to convert this lathe to a treadmill motor, though.


----------

